# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Κονσολα BEHRINGER EURODESK SL2442FX-PRO

## snakepit

Πωλειται η κονσολα του τιτλου.Λειτουργει κανονικα εκτος απο μερικα fader που εκαναν θορυβο.Λυθηκε για να καθαριστει αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκα και εμεινε να πιανει χωρο!Υπαρχουν τα παντα για οποιον θελει να ασχοληθει!Τη δινω στα 80€.Θα προτιμουσα επικοινωνια με τηλ.6971653541 Γιωργος.

0-02-05-063369fe79454ce5185bd91acb34b5fc6e010300888caf8e46d32d1da4dabf62_e3f0a33664221add.jpg 

0-02-05-11f255c8c6f543bde94dd973bb71fbbaee2cf6463b2b05f02e470cacad2d635a_b2d61882adfe44cf.jpg


0-02-05-76a523bcb44567c7cf0b59df9fba57076c9e466bfeaddde46e6496647b4b61d7_8a306d11056ea95b.jpg

----------

